# bujarra / bujarrón



## Namarne

Berenguer said:


> bujarra, bujarrón


Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe de dónde viene eso de bujarra, o bujarrón? Es una palabra que yo he aprendido hace poco.


----------



## krolaina

Namarne said:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe de dónde viene eso de bujarra, o bujarrón? Es una palabra que yo he aprendido hace poco.


 
Hola Periquete!  

Pues mira, del latín y posteriormente del italiano. Clic.

Siempre aprendiendo con este Berenguer...


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Hola Periquete!
> 
> Pues mira, del latín y posteriormente del italiano. Clic.
> 
> Siempre aprendiendo con este Berenguer...


Maravilloso. 
Qué cosas, pues palabra que no lo había oído (o leído más bien) hasta hace poco en foros de internet, y en contextos más bien poco elegantes. Pensé que era argot...  
Muchas gracias, delfina.


----------



## pepone

En el Río de la Plata es conocido por buFarra- buFarrón y es de uso frecuente.


----------



## pepone

****
Supresión de una cita que no corresponde tras desplazar el mensaje en el hilo adecuado.
Martine (Mod...)
 
Me adhiero también agrego que el buJarrón es llamado buFarrón en nuestro país. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=577416


----------



## Argónida

Aquí también es habitual.


----------



## Marcelot

Namarme: Qué pena que nuestra Biblia (me refiero al DRAE) dé explicaciones tan chatas...

Bujarrón tiene connotaciones muy marcadas, supongo que sabrás que un bujarrón no es un chico homosexual felizmente casado .


----------



## Namarne

Marcelot said:


> Namarme: Qué pena que nuestra Biblia (me refiero al DRAE) dé explicaciones tan chatas...
> 
> Bujarrón tiene connotaciones muy marcadas, supongo que sabrás que un bujarrón no es un chico homosexual felizmente casado .


Pues no, no lo sabía, Marcelot. Ya he dicho que desconocía esta palabra hasta hace poco, y también sus implicaciones. Donde yo la había leído me sonaba a argot, y en cambio parece ser que es de lo más clásico. 
Por favor, sería ilutrativo que te extendieras acerca de esas "connotaciones" de las que hablas.


----------



## elirlandes

Segun Wikipedia en Ingles, como la palabra inglesa "Bugger" viene originalmente de una secta de hereticos del cristianismo en el siglo X (los Bogomilos - origen tambien de Bulgaria etc). Por lo visto, en la edad media se decia que todo heretico tambien practicaba sexo "perverso" y la conotacion de sodomita eventualmente se quedo con la palabra... para mas, busca Bogomil en la version inglesa de wikipedia y mira el ultimo parrafo ("Name") ... [es que no tengo derechos para poner enlaces todavia...]


----------



## Namarne

Muy interesante la referencia, elirlandes, ahí lo explica muy claro. 
Asombroso.


----------



## elirlandes

Sera verdad? Quien sabe... pero interesante de todos modos...


----------



## Mangato

En el argot sevillano es muy común esta palabra


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no se usa.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Aunque se ha extendido el uso de la palabra bujarrón para referirse a cualquier homosexual, hasta hace poco y según yo lo entendía, se refería básicamente al homosexual de edad que ocultaba su condición, de esos que merodeaban por las estaciones de autobuses, servicios públicos etc mirando a los jovencitos.
O sea, un gay moderno y liberado no es un bujarrón.


----------



## pepone

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Aunque se ha extendido el uso de la palabra bujarrón para referirse a cualquier homosexual, hasta hace poco y según yo lo entendía, se refería básicamente al homosexual de edad que ocultaba su condición, de esos que merodeaban por las estaciones de autobuses, servicios públicos etc mirando a los jovencitos.
> O sea, un gay moderno y liberado no es un bujarrón.



Se condice más con el buFarrón del Río de la Plata que está más bien ubicado traspasando la línea ética del gay.


----------



## Marcelot

¡Hola!

Algunos comentarios: Tanto en Sevilla (bujarra, bujarrón) como en Buenos Aires (bufarrón), dichos términos se utilizan (o utilizaban) para denominar a un hombre que ocultaba su homosexualidad (no sé si decir homosexualidad o deseo por un hombre) y que se casaba, tenía hijos, etc.
Evidentemente, cuando podía, cuentan las malas lenguas , que tenía comercio carnal con otros varones .

Pablo de Soto: No creo que la palabra se use actualmente para referirse a cualquier homosexual (estoy totalmente seguro en el caso de Sevilla y de Buenos Aires).
Evidentemente un homosexual moderno no tiene nada que ver con un bujarrón, ni en España, país que admite el matrimonio entre personas de un mismo sexo  ni en Buenos Aires, ciudad en la que existe un contrato de unión civil para homosexuales .

Saludos de vegetales que gozan en libertad .


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá no se usa.


 
Sí que se usa. Y elirlandés confirmó totalmente lo que sospechaba. En México la palabra es *buga* -que sería más o menos la pronunciación en inglés británico de _bugger-. _Y es igual que en España y Argentina, un homosexual, que aparte de estar en el closet no aparenta ser homosexual (esto último basado en el estereotipo que hay de los homosexuales).

Lleva una vida heterosexual con los ocasionales deslices -_y cito a Mercelot_- donde hay comercio carnal con otros varones. 

¿Algún buga que confirme mi explicación?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, Mirx, me parece que estás equivocado. He oído buga pero en un sentido diametralmente opuesto al de bujarrón. De hecho significa "heterosexual", y lo usan los homosexuales (hombres y mujeres) para referirse a quienes no lo son. 

Algunos enlaces que lo confirman:
http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070306090209AAGjGqW&show=7
http://www.enkidumagazine.com/art/2004/080204/E_044_080204.htm


----------



## Argónida

mirx said:


> Sí que se usa. Y elirlandés confirmó totalmente lo que sospechaba. En México la palabra es *buga* -que sería más o menos la pronunciación en inglés británico de _bugger-. _Y es igual que en España y Argentina, un homosexual, que aparte de estar en el closet no aparenta ser homosexual (esto último basado en el estereotipo que hay de los homosexuales).
> 
> Lleva una vida heterosexual con los ocasionales deslices -_y cito a Mercelot_- donde hay comercio carnal con otros varones.
> 
> ¿Algún buga que confirme mi explicación?


 
Curioso, porque aquí un *buga* es un coche.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> No, Mirx, me parece que estás equivocado. He oído buga pero en un sentido diametralmente opuesto al de bujarrón. De hecho significa "heterosexual", y lo usan los homosexuales (hombres y mujeres) para referirse a quienes no lo son.
> 
> Algunos enlaces que lo confirman:
> http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070306090209AAGjGqW&show=7
> http://www.enkidumagazine.com/art/2004/080204/E_044_080204.htm


 
¿O sea que también nos tienen nombres?
Era lo justo.

Bueno, es que creo que oí decir a un joto (que valga la palabra en lugar de gay) referirse a otro como buga, y pensé que le decía así porque no salía del closet.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así es, nos tienen nombres. No dudo que también haya un mote para los homosexuales que no ha salido del closet aún, pero lo desconozco.


----------



## Marcelot

Me resulta _curioso_ ver cómo los hombres heterosexuales necesitan reafirmar que lo son, por más que estemos en un foro y que ni nos conozcamos ni nos veamos...

Información lingüística: Lo que los amigos mexicanos llaman _salir del closet,_ en otros países se denomina_ salir del armario._

Toño: No sé si existe un mote para un homosexual que no ha salido del armario, tal vez sea un _homosexual no asumido_.

Vuelvo a los términos _bujarrón_ y _bufarrón_.
No se trata de un homosexual no asumido en sí, es alguien que nunca se definiría como tal, su punto de vista sería _no soy gay porque me follo a un maricón_ (supongo que ni siquiera diría que es activo porque dicha clasificación implica homosexualidad) (pero mejor me callo porque no sé por qué tendría que ser una cosa o la otra).
En todo caso, y por más que no conozca muchos países hispanohablantes, me arriesgaría a decir que es una realidad que tiene que haber tenido un equivalente en todos los lugares, quizá no haya un nombre tan específico como los de Sevilla y Buenos Aires (hablo de lo que conozco), pero en sociedades en la que los hombres compiten (o competían) por probar quién es (o era) más hombre, seguro que alguna palabra habrá existido.

Después de tantas letras por aquí y por allá: ¡Un alegre saludo vegetal a todos los compis, sin importan sus tendencias !


----------



## Namarne

Marcelot said:


> Me resulta _curioso_ ver cómo los hombres heterosexuales necesitan reafirmar que lo son, por más que estemos en un foro y que ni nos conozcamos ni nos veamos...
> 
> Toño: No sé si existe un mote para un homosexual que no ha salido del armario, tal vez sea un _homosexual no asumido_.
> 
> Después de tantas letras por aquí y por allá: ¡Un alegre saludo vegetal a todos los compis, sin importar sus tendencias !


No pienso que un homosexual que no ha salido del armario sea necesariamente un "homosexual no asumido". Uno puede tener muy asumida su condición de homosexual, y no querer salir del armario. Digo yo. 
(Por cierto, es "curioso" tener que reafirmar su tolerancia incluyendo expresamente todas las tendencias en la despedida.)


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> No pienso que un homosexual que no ha salido del armario sea necesariamente un "homosexual no asumido". Uno puede tener muy asumida su condición de homosexual, y no querer salir del armario. Digo yo.
> (Por cierto, es "curioso" tener que reafirmar su tolerancia incluyendo expresamente todas las tendencias en la despedida.)


 
Hola:

Creo que tienes razón, más que asumido yo diría que el término a usar debería ser "reconocido". Por aquí sí se usa, pero yo siempre lo he oído en afirmativo, por ejemplo: "XXXX es homosexual reconocido", pero no me suena haber oído "XXXX es homosexual no reconocido".


Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Al Azazel

ToñoTorreón said:


> No, Mirx, me parece que estás equivocado. He oído buga pero en un sentido diametralmente opuesto al de bujarrón. De hecho significa "heterosexual", y lo usan los homosexuales (hombres y mujeres) para referirse a quienes no lo son.
> 
> [...]


 

Aquí tenemos un curioso caso de "polaridad" semántica, la raíz de *bujarrón* y *buga*, como bien barruntaba Mirx, es justamente la misma (y la misma del inglés *bugger*, todos del italiano *buggerone*), y de hecho el último término (el mexicano) se deriva de aquél, con mucha probabilidad de una variante en español americano que era "*bugarrón*" (aún en uso en las antillas, según el diccionario de la RAE: _buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=bugarr%c3%b3n_ y _forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=263993_). No es mera casualidad que *buga* (heterosexual) y *bujarrón/bugarrón/bufarrón* (en todas sus grafías, homosexual, y más bien, por desgracia: "*sodomita*", según su peyorativo y prejuiciado sentido original) pertenecen al mismo campo semántico.

Lo que son las palabras que con el desgaste del uso y el tiempo llegan a alcanzar incluso la antonimia en su significado...

Aquí en *México* la palabra "*buga*" es de abolengo y ampliamente utilizada, pero especialmente en el argot homosexual, en el gueto por así decirlo, como tratándose de una forma *eufemística*; o sea que, aunque sea usada para designar a un varón (especialmente varón) *heterosexual*, es mucho más usada por los mismos homosexuales para referirse a los _heteros _que por la misma población heterosexual, y de hecho se puede decir que no hay *gay* (en el estricto sentido de la palabra) que no la conozca y la use, pero sí en cambio muchísimas personas heterosexuales que aun ignoran su existencia.

Saludos de un mexicano (por cierto homosexual), aún después de tanto tiempo iniciada la discusión.


----------



## Al Azazel

ToñoTorreón said:


> Así es, nos tienen nombres. No dudo que también haya un mote para los homosexuales que no ha salido del closet aún, pero lo desconozco.


 
Sí los hay, para referirse a los "closeteros", varios, ahora me acuerdo de uno: *mayate*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Aunque se ha extendido el uso de la palabra bujarrón para referirse a cualquier homosexual, hasta hace poco y según yo lo entendía, se refería básicamente al homosexual de edad que ocultaba su condición, de esos que merodeaban por las estaciones de autobuses, servicios públicos etc mirando a los jovencitos.
> O sea, un gay moderno y liberado no es un bujarrón.



En ese sentido lo he oído tiempo atrás en Andalucía, por oposición al 'mariquita', homosexual amanerado o afeminado.
Supongo que tanto 'bujarrón' como 'mariquita' son palabras hoy rechazadas.


----------



## dexterciyo

Por aquí la palabra *bujarra* o *bujarrón* no se ajusta con la definición que da el RAE. Es un término bastante despectivo y vulgar para referirse a un hombre homosexual, o que quizá, no siéndolo, lo aparenta.

Es sinónimo de *marica* o *maricón*.

Saludos.


----------



## mysunrise

Hola,
En Águila Roja, Satur el criado pregunta a Gonzalo (su amo), sobre su cuñada, Margarita:
¿No se habrá vuelto usted...bujarrín?

Pues, ¿le pregunta si...tiene ganas de...?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jilar

¿Cuál es la pregunta? No puedes dejarla incompleta ya que, si lo haces, solo podemos imaginar o suponer lo que quieres averiguar. 

También deberías describir la escena, al menos para saber el motivo de tal pregunta por parte de Sátur. 
Aunque me la imagino. No es una serie que yo haya seguido, pero he visto algunos capítulos y el diálogo que apuntas se ajusta a alguno que sí vi.

Básicamente Sátur quiere saber si ahora a Gonzalo le gustan los hombres, y no las mujeres como antes. Todo esto porque Sátur ve que su amo ya no le hace caso a Margarita o no está muy interesado sentimentalmente en ella. Siendo ella una mujer la mar de guapa.

Tú dirás.


----------



## mysunrise

jilar said:


> ¿Cuál es la pregunta? No puedes dejarla incompleta ya que, si lo haces, solo podemos imaginar o suponer lo que quieres averiguar.
> 
> También deberías describir la escena, al menos para saber el motivo de tal pregunta por parte de Sátur.
> Aunque me la imagino. No es una serie que yo haya seguido, pero he visto algunos capítulos y el diálogo que apuntas se ajusta a alguno que sí vi.
> 
> Básicamente Sátur quiere saber si ahora a Gonzalo le gustan los hombres, y no las mujeres como antes. Todo esto porque Sátur ve que su amo ya no le hace caso a Margarita o no está muy interesado sentimentalmente en ella. Siendo ella una mujer la mar de guapa.
> 
> Tú dirás.


Tienes razón que debo completar la frase. A primera vista, creí que significaba "tener ganas de sexo", pero me imagino que no... 
Pues el diálogo entre Satur y Gonzalo está en RTVE, Águila Roja, T1, Episodio 7, 1:14:12.
Para aclarar el tema. 🙂


----------



## Calambur

Hola.
Voy a actualizar un poquito la información, por si a alguien le sirve.


Marcelot said:


> Tanto en Sevilla (bujarra, *bujarrón*) como *en Buenos Aires (bufarrón)*, dichos términos se utilizan (o utilizaban) para denominar a un hombre que ocultaba su homosexualidad [...] Por aquí (Buenos Aires), se decía mucho de los curas (obviamente, para denostarlos).


Por cierto ya no se oye "bufarrón". No sé si los jóvenes lo entenderían.



Marcelot said:


> [...] España, país que admite el matrimonio entre personas de un mismo sexo  ni en Buenos Aires, ciudad en la que existe un contrato de unión civil para homosexuales . Ahora existe el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo.



Saludos._


----------



## Calambur

Me acaban de informar...

Los curas..., *pulastros*.


----------



## Ballenero

Según Pancracio Celdrán en su libro Inventario general de insultos, año 1995
(copio la entrada tal cual):

*Bujarrón, bujendón, bujendí.*
Maricón; homosexual activo; dante que sodomiza al puto, bardaje o tomante.
En femenino (buharra, bujarra) es voz de germanía para designar a las rameras de muy baja estofa, que se dejan sodomizar.
El autor de las Coplas del Provincial (s.XV) utiliza así el término:
A ti, fraile bujarrón
(…), por ser de los del Faraón
en la nariz te conozco
y es tan grande que me asombra…​
Quevedo ilustra el alcance semántico del término en este Epitafio a un italiano llamado Julio:
¡Oh, tú, cualquier cosa que seas,
pues por tu sepoltura te paseas,
o niño o sabandija,
o perro o lagartija,
o mico o gallo o mulo,
o sierpe, o animal que tengas
cosa que de mil leguas se parezca a culo,
guárdate del varón que aquí reposa!​
Al castellano llegó el término de la voz catalana _bujarró_, alusiva al gentilicio “búlgaro”, pueblo hereje afín a los turcos y al Islam, y en parte a la ortodoxia griega. 
L. Franciosini, en su Vocabulario español-italiano, se hace eco del término insultante a principios del siglo XVII.


----------



## Calambur

> pues por tu *su *sepoltura te paseas,


Bueno..., el amigo Quevedo era un poquitín venenoso.


----------



## Calambur

Y esto:


> El autor de las _Coplas del Provincial _(siglo XV), utiliza así el término:
> A ti, fraile bujarrón
> (...), por ser de los de Faraón
> en la nariz te conozco,
> y es tan grande que me asombra...


...habría que rastrear el texto completo (yo no puedo ahora -la canícula está terminando conmigo-), pero no me extrañaría que "nariz" sea un eufemismo.

Saludos._


----------



## Ballenero

Calambur said:


> no me extrañaría que "nariz" sea un eufemismo.


Seguramente.

Y el autor de las Coplas, al decir eso se pone en evidencia a sí mismo.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Calambur said:


> Y esto:
> 
> ...habría que rastrear el texto completo (yo no puedo ahora -la canícula está terminando conmigo-), pero no me extrañaría que "nariz" sea un eufemismo.
> 
> Saludos._



No necesariamente, es una manera indirecta y tópica de llamarlo judío (_pueblo del Faraón, la gran nariz_).


----------



## Calambur

Quiviscumque said:


> No necesariamente, es una manera indirecta y tópica de llamarlo judío (_pueblo del Faraón, la gran nariz_).


Tenés toda la razón. 
(No estoy lo suficiente atenta -las altísimas temperaturas me embotan-).


----------

